# A Few New Pics (Trimeresurus gumprechti, Atrox andschlegelii)



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

You have some very beatiful snakes.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

thankyou im very happy with them, i have another eyelash viper who has just started to look good his yellow is getting brighter like the one in the pics


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate, I like the WDB


----------

